# mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

just thought id start a thread where we could list which companies are selling quality euroswitches and which are just selling crap.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (VWengineered)*

it might work out for you - chances are it's not an actual OEM part so hence the very cheap price... only thing is I haven't really seen a whole lot of bad reviews, I'd say it's a toss up


----------



## Philliecreamcheese (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought mine on Ebay for $35 bucks. Works great, no problems... I agree with Dragonfli_x though... Just buy one cheap, chances are that it will work just fine.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dragonfli_x)*

As far as I'm concerned any real "OEM" VW part will have the VW part number on it. Most of the claimed OEM switches that I've seen don't. There are just a lot of people out there that claim that the switches others are selling are "fake" - but I've never been convinced that they were selling switches that came from VW. It's easy to bad-mouth what others are selling - but it seems like those that take that approach have been quietly nudged off of the vortex.


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_As far as I'm concerned any real "OEM" VW part will have the VW part number on it. Most of the claimed OEM switches that I've seen don't. There are just a lot of people out there that claim that the switches others are selling are "fake" - but I've never been convinced that they were selling switches that came from VW. It's easy to bad-mouth what others are selling - but it seems like those that take that approach have been quietly nudged off of the vortex.


ditto


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (Clod)*

just ordered from go***fast for under 30 bones shipped. ill post pics and and comments when i get it.


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

a buddy of mine told me he got his from tdiparts.com and said that theirs was the real deal but it was pricey


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

so how did it turn out?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_As far as I'm concerned any real "OEM" VW part will have the VW part number on it. Most of the claimed OEM switches that I've seen don't. There are just a lot of people out there that claim that the switches others are selling are "fake" - but I've never been convinced that they were selling switches that came from VW. It's easy to bad-mouth what others are selling - but it seems like those that take that approach have been quietly nudged off of the vortex.


However of the OEM ones, there are 2 suppliers of them--- one is cheapo and the other one is higher quality with a higher pricetag.
...and now, the main source for them is http://www.tdiparts.com
if you went to Thiago's site, vweuroswitch dot com, it takes you to the TDIclub thread.


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (GT17V)*

arrived today, but im away on business til Thus so ill update you when i get back and check it out


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

so i was able to install my euroswitch today, but before i did i took a couple photos for you guys. i bought the switch from go***fast.com and it is OEM but it is the cheaper version made in china. when taking the switch apart i was able to determine that, against popular belief, one can modify the chinese circuit board to change the rear fog LED color, granted you have some electrical knowledge. overall the switch works and fits perfectly. when removing the US stock switch i noticed that it too had the chinese circuit board and it worked fine. bottom line...save some money and buy the cheap OEM euroswitch, it looks and functions just as well as the more expensive one and it passes VW standards so its gota be good.


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

here they are...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWengineered* »_so i was able to install my euroswitch today, but before i did i took a couple photos for you guys. i bought the switch from go***fast.com and it is OEM but it is the cheaper version made in china. when taking the switch apart i was able to determine that, against popular belief, one can modify the chinese circuit board to change the rear fog LED color, granted you have some electrical knowledge. overall the switch works and fits perfectly. when removing the US stock switch i noticed that it too had the chinese circuit board and it worked fine. bottom line...save some money and buy the cheap OEM euroswitch, it looks and functions just as well as the more expensive one and it passes VW standards so its gota be good.

in order to do it, here is the link:
http://irc.junglist.org/fogmod/foglighticon2.html


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

Just curious - how can you tell that it was made in China - is it stamped somewhere on the switch? I couldn't see anything in the photos.


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*

i may be wrong but when researching the circuit boards online i found that VW has two suppliers, kostal and one of the vw plants in shanghai. the kostal boards are tan in color while the boards from shanghai are white on the front. but both meet VW's requirements and are both OEM products. true, china usually puts thier "made in china" stamp on everything but i guess they missed these boards. i couldn't find as much on the hardware and plastic housing of the switch but it seems to be identical to the more expensive switch so im guessing VW only has one supplier for the houseing and two for the circuit board.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

So, where is this one made?


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*

id guess somewhere in china. i know mine got shipped from VW to the seller so i knew it was OEM (being from one of two places and since it didnt say kostal that left me with only one other choice.) unless you know where its coming from idk. it appears this one is missing the LEDs for the front and rear fogs but looks like they could be installed if you have some time. whish i could give you a better answer but thats all i got.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

Well - sort of a trick question - that's the stock switch from my car. Made in Mexico by L-K. But I've had people insist that is was a "knock-off" switch based on the circuit board.


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*

Although a crappy photo. Here is a view of the backside of these boards with a pointer to the Kostal logo. They are OEM.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (Clod)*

Which board is that - a Chinese one?


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*

anyone know of an easy way to remove the circuit board from the switch housing?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

Once you open the switch up the board just pulls off the IDC terminals.


----------



## VWengineered (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (dennisgli)*

sounds easy, thanks. i just didnt want to snap anything


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: mk4 euroswitch really good or really cheap (VWengineered)*

the picture above is one from the same switch


----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)

Where would ecstuning's euroswitch fall? it seems to have the kostal logo on the circuit board is it the good one or the cheap one? Where can i find the "good quality OEM VW switch"?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Lighting/Fogs/ES1251/ES8602/


----------

